# Old wives tales



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

We can't keep doing it the way we have the last 200 years, it won't work.


----------



## mecheadSR (Dec 18, 2003)

It was the weather, that's why deer hunters did'nt see any deer, or how about qdm is working in pa, ya right.


----------



## Happy Hunter (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is my favorite from DR.Alt referring to the benefits of AR's.

"This should increase enormously the number of bucks living at least one more year, and, in the long term, hunters will likely see more and larger bucks than they have ever seen before.'

Of course that was before our buck harvest dropped from 203K in 2001 to 124K in 2004.
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

Big mature woods should carry many deer.

I stood next to my neighbor as we stared down through his open ridge for 400 yards, lined on both sides by 100 year old red oaks. His comment was; "we just don't see the deer like we use too!"


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

"Wow, there's a great acorn crop, the bucks will have good sized antlers this year."


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

"You can't eat the antlers"

Sure you could....

Somehow.


----------



## biggamedr (Apr 8, 2004)

75 percent of all deer live on private property.
You have to be 30 foot up in a tree to shoot a big buck.
I don't have enough ammo!
I shot this huge buck, it went over the hillside I heard some other hunter shoot, I think he shot my buck.
If I only had a doe permit?
I have a doe permit and all I seem to see are bucks.
If I only had private land to hunt or lease.
The best times to hunt is dusk or dawn? True
The next time the wife complains about going out hunting or fishing, goe for the next 30 days and she'll stop.
And last but lease, is it only me but, when watching all those hunting videos,
you think those animals have a chance in those inclosed acreage fences.

peace-out ,it only gets better, good hunting to all and be safe


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

A buck can breed dozens of does in a season.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

""Alt is the leader in deer managament"" - by many!!

"PA will be one of the best states to hunt in a few years, mark my words""" - by many in 2000-01.

Ranger Ray's quote---good one!!

""I can not believe the bucks running around ILL, I'll go back every year with this outfitter and pay $2000, Michigan hunter do not know what they are missing"""


----------



## BDL (Dec 17, 2004)

"Deer numbers are down due to the DNR (while ignoring the carrying capacity)"

"I don't bait, I just put out feeders to keep the deer away from other baiters"

"The youth hunt is killing off all the breeder bucks" (i.e. before I can whack them in early October)


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

This one by my neighbor. "I 've been doin foodplots long before it was a fad"
Me: "What are you planting" 
Neighbor: "Oh it's part of my crop rotation of corn and soys."
Me: "Are you seeing alot of deer as I am?"
Neighbor: "Nope this is the worst year in 45 years for seeing deer."
Me: "But what about all the deer on the property to the north of you where the clovers and brassica is planted?"
Neighbor: "Well yeah but he doesn't hunt as hard as I do!"

Big T


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

" I am planting it for all the wildlife" or
"I didnt plant it to hunt deer"


----------

